# shoes to wear with jeans



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure this has been discussed on this forum before but a quick search did not give me what I was looking for.

I'm looking for a pair of shoes to wear with jeans. I'd wear these shoes on Saturdays and Sundays for casual wear (not clubs or fancy restaurants).

I don't like the really slim profile shoes because I look like an NFL quarterback so the slim profile shoes look too small on me. So I need a shoe with a medium to large profile.

I'd like to be able to wear these shoes with a sport shirt or a t-shirt. I prefer the color black.

Do AAAC'ers have any perennial favorites along the lines of what I'm looking for?


----------



## Joe_Lock (Mar 21, 2009)

Why's everyone obsessed with wearing jeans?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Joe_Lock said:


> Why's everyone obsessed with wearing jeans?


I was about to ask the same thing. This place has become rife with 'dad jeans' all of the sudden.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I wear jeans infrequently but I will offer an opinion. You want a large profile, look for somethings like this:

Beefroll penny loafer
Desert Boot
Chukka boot
Rubber soled shoe
Nice outdoor hiking shoe (Merril or Vaque have some nice ones)

Good luck...or you could just get some Chucks and be done with it (Converse Chuck Taylor Allstars) or even Jack Purcell Converse.


----------



## 12gofas (Oct 24, 2008)

*The AE Wilbert is a good option.*

And it comes in black or brown.


----------



## D4N (Mar 15, 2009)

Joe_Lock said:


> Why's everyone obsessed with wearing jeans?


I would say out of necessity.

In my personal experience, the industry I work in and the social group I mostly associate simply doesn't dress up. If any of my friends owned a single dress shirt that wasn't purchased at the Gap, I would be shocked.

Additionally, If I had a nickel for every time I was asked "Do you have a meeting today?" or "Where did YOU come from?" because I bothered to put on a shirt with buttons, I would could buy myself dinner once a month.

I've just learned to accept that I just can't wear dress pants, a button up shirt and a tie in every social situation being a 27 year old urbanite.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

D4N said:


> I would say out of necessity.
> 
> In my personal experience, the industry I work in and the social group I mostly associate simply doesn't dress up. If any of my friends owned a single dress shirt that wasn't purchased at the Gap, I would be shocked.
> 
> ...


+1. Perfectly said.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

D4N said:


> I would say out of necessity.
> 
> In my personal experience, the industry I work in and the social group I mostly associate simply doesn't dress up. If any of my friends owned a single dress shirt that wasn't purchased at the Gap, I would be shocked.
> 
> ...


Undoubtedly true and inherently sad.


----------



## EngProf (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan of black with denim myself, but, keeping your preference in mind, I'd suggest three beautiful, but not cheap options from Alden of Carmel: the Black Norwegian-front boot or the AF83 chukka or the AF76 high boot. To get eh cost down, call the Shoe Mart and ask what Alden boots they have in black in your size in seconds/imperfect.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear Adidas Stan Smith shoes. They are a rubber soled sneaker with leather uppers. I bought mine at Zappos.

https://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=79584370283.jpg

As for questions about jeans, why not? A man can be well dressed and still have a place in his wardrobe for jeans that he wears for things other than manual labor. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not an expert. But I think low sheen black leather shoes always look good with jeans. Timberland makes a lace up model that look nice. Nordstroms carries it. So if you don't like it, take them back. I stopped wearing sneakers, athletic shoes awhile back.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

There are many options. The first would be a suede/dirty buck. Here's one from J Crew. The honey brown would look best I think.

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...y/shoes/loafersoxfords/PRDOVR~67335/67335.jsp

Then there's the ever popular penny loafer. I have a pair in brown from Cole Haan collection, and a few others from John Varvatos, Ferragamo, and Brooks Brothers. One of my favorite shoes to wear with jeans is a very large, double soled black pebble grain longwing, made by Alden for Black Fleece. Here they are with a pair of khakis:

Then there's the boot, here are some Grenson chukka boots that I wear with jeans:

And the Alden Indy boot:


----------



## MjM (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe something like this BB Peal Chukka.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Longwings look great with jeans.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I wear Adidas Stan Smith shoes. They are a rubber soled sneaker with leather uppers. I bought mine at Zappos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Adidas Samba K's may be too "slim profile" for you but for very casual times I like that look.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Many of the responses to this thread have been spot on. I must, however, offer my own response. While I agree that various boots, longwings, and pennies are perfect for jeans, I must offer up the Clark Wallabee. It's a fantastic shoe thats comfortable as well as stylish in a trad/hippie way. They have a great gum sole (that is almost perfect in any condition other than ice), are cheap and durable, and are comfortable as can be... - I recommend them highly...


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd suggest a pair of RM Williams. I think they always look great with jeans - well that's basically what they were made for. They can be worn for formal or casual, and I think one of the more rounded toe models would fit the bill.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Joe_Lock said:


> Why's everyone obsessed with wearing jeans?


They're an American institution. :icon_smile_big: Seriously, they are a staple item of clothing in the U.S., for both male and female. Asking about what shoes look best with them is reasonable.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

The Louche said:


> I must offer up the Clark Wallabee. It's a fantastic shoe thats comfortable as well as stylish in a trad/hippie way.


I'm having flashbacks to 1976 when I was a senior in high school. I thought those long hair, psychodelic, dope smoking days were gone for good. The Wallabee just reminds me of it all over again. That's why I sent my son to a Jesuit high school.


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

I take it that the Clark's 'Wallabee' is the classic unlined reverse-calf ankle boot.

Like tinytim I too am transported back to a time of 28 inch flares, Afghan coats and psychotropic substances; the look is completed by a pair of sweat-drenched Clarks! Seriously, have you noticed how smelly they get?

Having said that, the black reverse-calf model is a cult item in Italy: as one would expect of Italians, the shoe is worn in such a way as to dispel any hint of hippydom.

As for blue jeans, I wear them only for gardening and other dirty jobs. I'm sick of seeing them everywhere.

Men: wear something else!


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Chukka boots or tan brogues. You can always get a country sole on the brogues to bulk them up a bit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Louche said:


> Many of the responses to this thread have been spot on. I must, however, offer my own response. While I agree that various boots, longwings, and pennies are perfect for jeans, I must offer up the Clark Wallabee. It's a fantastic shoe thats comfortable as well as stylish in a trad/hippie way. They have a great gum sole (that is almost perfect in any condition other than ice), are cheap and durable, and are comfortable as can be... - I recommend them highly...





tinytim said:


> I'm having flashbacks to 1976 when I was a senior in high school. I thought those long hair, psychodelic, dope smoking days were gone for good. The Wallabee just reminds me of it all over again. That's why I sent my son to a Jesuit high school.


Clark's Wallabees are for "Hippies"? Oh no...say it isn't so Joe! I've still got a pair in the shoe rack upstairs...does that make me a 'closet Hippie'(!)? They are very comfortable but, I've always considered myself to be an uber-conservative establishment dude, as far back as my pre-teen years...and now??  Ah well


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Clarke's "desert boot" is an equally good value, and doesn't bring with it that 70's connotation.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

tinytim said:


> I'm having flashbacks to 1976 when I was a senior in high school. I thought those long hair, psychodelic, dope smoking days were gone for good. The Wallabee just reminds me of it all over again.


Although my long haired hippie days were over by 1976, I really don't remember this shoe as being any more prevalent than many other shoes. Canvas sneakers were probably seen the most. I generally wore white low cut Converse All-Stars. It wasn't a fashion statement, it was just an inexpensive shoe that you could buy anywhere. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Clark's Wallabees are for "Hippies"? Oh no...say it isn't so Joe! I've still got a pair in the shoe rack upstairs...does that make me a 'closet Hippie'(!)? They are very comfortable but, I've always considered myself to be an uber-conservative establishment dude, as far back as my pre-teen years...and now??  Ah well


My father always had an extra pair of Wallabees in his closet to fit is EE foot. How I got a B width I will never know. I think I had one pair of Wallabees that remained unworn...not sure why...probably fit, it was the days before I knew about narrow width shoe availability.


----------



## Joe_Lock (Mar 21, 2009)

D4N said:


> I've just learned to accept that I just can't wear dress pants, a button up shirt and a tie in every social situation being a 27 year old urbanite.


I see no reason why not.

Who are these casual clothes fascists you're associating with?

I take it as vindication when some casual questions my attire; I dress only for myself.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

I second the RM Williams boots as well as black Chukkas.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe_Lock said:


> I take it as vindication when some casual questions my attire; I dress only for myself.


"some casual"? Lampooning someone for dressing in too casual a manner is only slightly better than the reverse. There is a time and a place to know 'the Rules' of style, but it is _always_ important to read and adapt to the situation at hand. Stubbornly refusing to 'go with the flow' might make you feel like a better person, but it can also hurt you.

I am immediately suspicious of anyone who claims to dress only for themselves; clothing is plumage, and by its very nature meant to be an outward display of many things - wealth, taste, power, sex. Saying you dress only for yourself is really telling the world "I don't care what the population at large thinks about my dress." That attitude is admirable or abhorrent, depending on who you talk to. Let us hope that your boss, colleagues, and friends believe more the former.

As for the shoes, I also heartily endorse chukka as well as chelsea boots. Depending on your age/disposition, I also favor Frye boots and Chuck Taylors. I am not really a fan of any type of leather business shoe with jeans, be they captoe bals or wingtip bluchers. I guess they could work for some, but not me.


----------



## jordong (Jul 7, 2008)

I've worn my brown alligator shoes with jeans.


----------



## Joe_Lock (Mar 21, 2009)

flatline said:


> "some casual"? Lampooning someone for dressing in too casual a manner is only slightly better than the reverse. There is a time and a place to know 'the Rules' of style, but it is _always_ important to read and adapt to the situation at hand. Stubbornly refusing to 'go with the flow' might make you feel like a better person, but it can also hurt you.
> 
> I am immediately suspicious of anyone who claims to dress only for themselves; clothing is plumage, and by its very nature meant to be an outward display of many things - wealth, taste, power, sex. Saying you dress only for yourself is really telling the world "I don't care what the population at large thinks about my dress." That attitude is admirable or abhorrent, depending on who you talk to. Let us hope that your boss, colleagues, and friends believe more the former.


This is the very reason I dress only for myself. I know clothes express all the things you descride. And I'm not inclined to misrepresent myself.

It is true that I don't care what the population at large thinks about my dress. Is that such a bad thing?

I hope my friends don't find my wearing tweed tousers to the pub abhorrent. I'd argue, though, that I'm so at ease in slightly more formal clothing, that they barely notice.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the AE wilberts in Brown and they are fantastic and as someone pointed out they do come in black - link here: 

I would also suggest checking out rockport


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe_Lock said:


> This is the very reason I dress only for myself. I know clothes express all the things you descride. And I'm not inclined to misrepresent myself.
> 
> It is true that I don't care what the population at large thinks about my dress. Is that such a bad thing?
> 
> I hope my friends don't find my wearing tweed tousers to the pub abhorrent. I'd argue, though, that I'm so at ease in slightly more formal clothing, that they barely notice.


But don't you, at some level, hope potential dates notice and appreciate it (or your s/o if you have one)? Other guys will like it... _and_ follow your example? I cannot believe for a second that you dress ONLY for yourself and no one else. Some part of dressing is for the sake of other people.

Although I sometimes "overdress" in a tie and coat, it gives me a lot of confidence in myself. I look good, thus I feel good. But I do also want others to appreciate it, especially the opposite sex. To me it symbolises a part of old times where people would actually say, "Get dressed, we're going out!" That's one of the few things I wouldn't mind having back.

Still, if you really didn't care how other people thought of you, you would dress terribly or not at all.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed on this forum before but a quick search did not give me what I was looking for.
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of shoes to wear with jeans. I'd wear these shoes on Saturdays and Sundays for casual wear (not clubs or fancy restaurants).
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with:


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I found a pair of boots yesterday that are close to what I'm looking for.

I saw them in black down the street. Here's a picture of them in brown - https://www.schuhstore.co.uk/images/product/320150/3201506020_exlg.jpg

I am a *huge* fan of black captoes for the work place. I only wear black captoes to work. I have 2 pairs and I'm about to buy a third pair.

For some reason, to me black captoes say "I'm the man." Funny.

So with this style of boot, I still get to wear black captoes but in an urban casual style that looks good with jeans.

I think these are only made as boots (not as shoes). I might get some custom shoes made that are modeled after these boots. I like the style of leather and I *really* like the double stitching across the captoe. Nice touch.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

Clark's desert boot... darn good choice. But if you have sensitive feet, think again. They don't have much internal support, but they look great. Steve McQueen would be proud. I like to wear my pair.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

We all have our likes and dislikes. Your selection reminds me of the paratrooper jump boots we used to wear when I was in the Army 30 years ago... not a criticism, just an observation. Perhaps that is where this style comes from.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Lets pause a minute to see where we are. You asked about a pair of shoes you could wear with jeans and possibly a t-shirt on weekends. Moving past why you care what's on your feet while wearing jeans and a t-shirt everyone offers up options that would look really good and you find a pair of boots that frankly shouldn't be worn indoors. Those "captoe" lumberjack boots would be great for an impromptu motocross race but two lines of stitching across frankenstein boots doesn't give them a captoe feel in my estimation. I got stuck on the overall work-boot effect and even if they were shoes - come on !! You dont want small and thin, OK but thats the complete opposite of thin, thats what you would wear to hunt down the taliban in Afghanistan. What did you think of everyones suggestions thus far? Did any of it appeal to you?

..the boots arent urban casual, they are urban assault.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

deanayer said:


> the boots arent urban casual, they are urban assault.


AKA "urban badass." They look classier in black :icon_smile_wink:. The boots have some style elements that I like. I like the captoe. I think the sole is pretty close. I would probably get some custom shoes made that incorporate some of the design elements.



deanayer said:


> What did you think of everyones suggestions thus far? Did any of it appeal to you?


I'm pretty familiar with all the styles mentioned in this thread so far - clarks, chukka boots, boat shoes, etc. It's not really what young guys in L.A. are wearing these days....


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, at least one thing's for sure: Jeans are about the only thing you can wear with those Paul Bunyans:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

tinytim said:


> I'm having flashbacks to 1976 when I was a senior in high school. I thought those long hair, psychodelic, dope smoking days were gone for good. The Wallabee just reminds me of it all over again. That's why I sent my son to a Jesuit high school.


Preach it, my man.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Well, at least one thing's for sure: Jeans are about the only thing you can wear with those Paul Bunyans:icon_smile_big:


Yeah - they're not well-suited for madras slacks :icon_smile:


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Success! (seriously)

Ok, I found what you need, urban badass it is:

https://www.drmartens.com/

check out their boots and shoes. If doc martens dont do it your on your own because they dont come chunkier than this. They not only look good but are mosh-pit rated. You could even get a pair and have the cap toe stitching done by a shoe repair place for a few bucks then you would have the only custom cap-toe Docs in LA.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the Robert Wayne-type shoes with jeans, I doubt anyone else here does.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## koi (Oct 10, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed on this forum before but a quick search did not give me what I was looking for.
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of shoes to wear with jeans. I'd wear these shoes on Saturdays and Sundays for casual wear (not clubs or fancy restaurants).
> 
> ...


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

koi said:


>


I like the shoes in the first pic. What brand/model is that?


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

deanayer said:


> Success! (seriously)
> 
> Ok, I found what you need, urban badass it is:
> 
> ...


As a man who just bought some Docs, I have a little input in this regard. If you decide to go with this brand, try and get the "original" series instead of most of the ones offered on the website. Originals are still made in the UK and from what I understand hold up much better than the rest that are made in China.

Also, although the name of the program escapes me right now, there is a "for life" shoe you can buy. For $130 you can get a pair of Docs that the company will guarantee for life, such that when the shoes wear out in 10 years you can send them in and get them re-soled. This is particularly inviting because I spoke with a cobbler who said that Dr. Marten is the only one that can re-sole their shoes with the same Air Walk sole because you can't buy those anyplace.

However, if you were to get a captoe stitched into your Docs, I don't know how this would effect the "for life" program. Might be some kind of warranty violation.

I second the vote for Docs, though. I loved my old ones and the new ones look to be just as good. Just yesterday, I was stomping through puddles while others were prancing around them.


----------



## themanfromlisbon (Nov 3, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


>


LOL!!! I almost fainted!

V


----------



## GeorgeC (Mar 24, 2009)

I couldn't find anything in green and yellow, but these would look nice with jeans too.


----------



## koi (Oct 10, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> I like the shoes in the first pic. What brand/model is that?


The first immage is a new model of Bettanin & Venturi in goodyear construction with rubber sole.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

koi said:


> The first immage is a new model of Bettanin & Venturi in goodyear construction with rubber sole.


I did a search on the web.

The B&V website only shows a small subset of models. The B&V website says that Barney's is their distributor. I went to the Barney's website and the Barney's website doesn't show that model.

Based on my web search, it appears that B&V shoes run around $1500. I wasn't really planning on spending more than half of that much max.....


----------



## koi (Oct 10, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> I did a search on the web.
> 
> The B&V website only shows a small subset of models. The B&V website says that Barney's is their distributor. I went to the Barney's website and the Barney's website doesn't show that model.
> 
> Based on my web search, it appears that B&V shoes run around $1500. I wasn't really planning on spending more than half of that much max.....


You have reason, Barneys and B&V web site aren't updates.
(I have bought the black pair directly of they factory, the price is obviously more low that shops)
I posted those photos for to do some examples, to my opinion, of pleasant shoes to wear with jeans.

The prices that you see on the Barneys website are for Norvegese construction, the black pair in a photo is goodyear construction with rubber sole and the price for a similar shoe is between $700 - 900.

I like wear goodyear with jeans.


----------



## Wheelie (Mar 25, 2009)

There is no substitute for a nice looking comfortable pair of jeans. I HATE being asked if I'm coming back from a funeral or job interview. Sometimes I just toss on some jeans and go have a cigar at a buddy's house.

When I do, I wear my deck shoes, a nice pair of clean tennis shoes or those brown Sketchers.


----------



## Joe_Lock (Mar 21, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Although I sometimes "overdress" in a tie and coat, it gives me a lot of confidence in myself. I look good, thus I feel good.


This just about sums it up.

I prefer to be overdressed and feel good than to be concerned that people might consider me overdressed.

I do concede, however, on the rare occassions, when people compliment me on my clothes I am flattered. So somewhere in the recesses of my mind I'm concerned what others think. But because most people aren't impressed (they think I look like an old man, or a poser, or as one youth shouted at me in the street "Shakespeare"!?) I don't dwell on it.


----------



## Mr. Mick (Nov 18, 2008)

If I'm wearing jeans - I'm pretty much exclusively wearing a fun patterned pair of vans.


----------



## MHF (Feb 26, 2009)

*Chukkas with Jeans*



MjM said:


> Maybe something like this BB Peal Chukka.


I concur with the votes for chukka boots. If you happen to be a size 10, there is a pair of these Brooks boots on ebay right now (auction ends in less than 6 hours).

I also think the RM Williams boots would be a solid choice. They have a wide range of models, but their black oiled boot is particularly nice. If you're looking for something with a similar style but a less painful price tag, you might look at Blundstone boots (https://www.blundstoneusa.com/brand.asp). More casual than the Williams, but still a nice boot.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

koi said:


> You have reason, Barneys and B&V web site aren't updates.
> (I have bought the black pair directly of they factory, the price is obviously more low that shops)
> I posted those photos for to do some examples, to my opinion, of pleasant shoes to wear with jeans.
> 
> ...


OK - So do you know what the model name of the black shoes is? I'll call my local Barney's NY to see if they have them and how much they cost.

How much did you pay for them directly from the factory? Also, do you have the contact information for the factory you bought them from?

I usually wear size 11. Do these shoes fit fairly true to size?

I agree - goodyear welt is the way to go with jeans - otherwise the pairing can look too formal (not quite right).


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

koi said:


> You have reason, Barneys and B&V web site aren't updates.
> (I have bought the black pair directly of they factory, the price is obviously more low that shops)
> I posted those photos for to do some examples, to my opinion, of pleasant shoes to wear with jeans.
> 
> ...


Koi - Can you give me the model name of the black shoes, bro? I'm dying to know!


----------



## El Cid (Mar 2, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


> There are many options. The first would be a suede/dirty buck. Here's one from J Crew. The honey brown would look best I think.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/shoes/loafersoxfords/PRDOVR~67335/67335.jsp
> 
> ...


*All of these combination's look great. I darkened my Indy boots though. I'd like to add burgandy, yellow and tan long wings.....Lets not forget a pair of Loake Burfords.*


----------



## Banker (Jan 27, 2009)

Joe_Lock said:


> Why's everyone obsessed with wearing jeans?


Sadly enough, because of casual fridays jeans are becoming a part of the corporate wardrobe. I will admit that I disagree with wearing Jeans in a professional setting; however due to peer pressure I feel the need to wear jeans on most Fridays.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*It has been noted ....*

that many people who wear jeans do not wear any shoes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Since when? Everyone I see around me wearing jeans is wearing shoes.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

dfloyd said:


> that many people who wear jeans do not wear any shoes.


Of course it's also been noted that many people who wear bespoke and MTM suits are criminals such as Ken Lay, Bernie Madoff, and more Wall Street and AIG low lifes than one can count; so I guess we can't draw any conclusions from what we note some to be wearing, or not wearing, and just deal with each person as an individual. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ouch, that's hot! I think I just felt a burn here.


----------

